# Suburban vs SS



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

I have friend who is looking at the older Sears tractors and he asked me if the suburban tractor was larger than the SS models. I don't know the answer but I figured someone here could help me out.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think the SS designation had anything to do with size, but rather had to do with options / accessories.
A Super model, or the SS included such upgrades as cigarette lighter, chrome wheel covers and wider tires. Most were basically the same tractor with minor changes to the engines, grill and dash. The numeric part of the model number would indicate the engine size, which would determine the size of the tractor.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info I will pass it along.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

*Size/weight info*

Suggest he check size and weight data at tractordata.com.

JiminRI



86bolens said:


> I have friend who is looking at the older Sears tractors and he asked me if the suburban tractor was larger than the SS models. I don't know the answer but I figured someone here could help me out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

